# Miro ne télécharger plus !



## filoutem (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ca fait quelques mois que je télécharge sur Miro avec mon macBook pro, et jusque là aucun problème. Depuis deux jours, je ne peux plus rien télécharger. J'ai alors installé Vuze (anciennement Azureus) mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger là non plus !

Merci de m'aider, vu les études que je fais j'ai besoin de ces sites...


----------

